# Campingplatz, Hafen Ostsee zum Heringsangeln über Ostern



## thedorakis (25. Januar 2015)

Moin,

ich möchte gerne über Ostern an die Ostsee zum Heringsangeln, war ich noch nie  Ich suche einen Campingplatz oder Stellplatz mit Slipanlage die geeignet ist, um mit Wohnmobil zu slippen und am besten einen Steg wo ich das Boot festmachen kann. Natürlich sollte das Angeln auf Hering möglich sein. Für Infos wäre ich dankbar. 

Viele Grüße und Danke vorab

Wolfgang


----------



## Chrissy-67 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Campingplatz, Hafen Ostsee zum Heringsangeln über Ostern*

*Kappeln an der Schlei - Angeln*

GutenAbend,
schau mal unter diesem Link. Dann auf Wohnmobile u. Camping und dann auf Ancker Yachting. Viel Spaß|bigeyes


----------



## plattfisch56 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Campingplatz, Hafen Ostsee zum Heringsangeln über Ostern*

Altefähr-Rügen


----------



## Roter Piranha (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Campingplatz, Hafen Ostsee zum Heringsangeln über Ostern*

Ja kappeln an der schlei, wie schon erwähnt.  Fahre jedes jahr dort hin. Auf dem Parkplatz ca 50 Meter von der slippe kann man gut parken mit dem wohnmobil. Ein Steg ist da zwar nicht, da müsste das Boot abends eben wieder raus. Aber dann sind auch die Eimer voll wenn er Ostern schon voll da ist .


----------



## Stulle (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Campingplatz, Hafen Ostsee zum Heringsangeln über Ostern*

wenn es auch weiter sein darf wie währe es mit Nyborg ?
http://www.strandcamping.dk/


----------



## thedorakis (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Campingplatz, Hafen Ostsee zum Heringsangeln über Ostern*

Hallo zusammen,
danke für die Infos, Dänemark und Rügen ist mir für Ostern 5 Tage zu weit. Kappeln hört sich gut an. 
Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## Stulle (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Campingplatz, Hafen Ostsee zum Heringsangeln über Ostern*

ich werde hoch fahren für die 5 Tage ;p aber ich komm aus Hamburg.  Kappeln ist bekannt für Hering aber ich kenn mich da nicht aus.


----------



## SFVNOR (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Campingplatz, Hafen Ostsee zum Heringsangeln über Ostern*

Moin Wolfgang,

 Falls es Kappeln werden sollte so denke an den Fischereischein und die zusätzliche Angelkarte für die Schlei ! Den Schein bekommst Du z.B. beim Angeladen an der Brücke.

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## thedorakis (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Campingplatz, Hafen Ostsee zum Heringsangeln über Ostern*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Wolfgang,
> 
> Falls es Kappeln werden sollte so denke an den Fischereischein und die zusätzliche Angelkarte für die Schlei ! Den Schein bekommst Du z.B. beim Angeladen an der Brücke.
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

danke für die Info. Den Fischereischein habe ich ja. Ich muß also einmal den Schein für 10€ beim Landesverband bestellen, das geht ja Online, und vor Ort einen Schein für die Schlei. ist es möglich den Schleischein auch Online zu erwerben, darüber habe ich nämlich nichts gefunden.

Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Campingplatz, Hafen Ostsee zum Heringsangeln über Ostern*

Moin Moin thedorakis

du möchtest doch mal ein Angeladen betreten in Kappeln.
3€ und beste Info für Vorfächer in der Woche(ein Haken muß ab)#6

mfg nobbi


----------



## thedorakis (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Campingplatz, Hafen Ostsee zum Heringsangeln über Ostern*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin thedorakis
> 
> du möchtest doch mal ein Angeladen betreten in Kappeln.
> 3€ und beste Info für Vorfächer in der Woche(ein Haken muß ab)#6
> ...



Moin Moin,
bekomme ich da auch die Angelscheine? Wieso muß ein Haken ab ?

Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Campingplatz, Hafen Ostsee zum Heringsangeln über Ostern*

Ja da bekommst du alle Angelscheine und die Infos#h

Das wird ein tolles Angelerlebnis das erste mal.


----------

